# A thread discussing and updating my tank



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well this is going to just going to be about my tank. What I should do with it, what I will and what I have done. So here it is!
I have a 28 gallon saltwater tank. Pictures are added to my aquarium when needed. I currently have 3 pieces of live rock. A live sand bed. A refractor for salinity testing. I have 6 species of coral (zoa, frilly mushrooms, xenia, Blastomussa, toadstool leather, alevopora) I have a black clownfish who had ich but survived with me dipping his food in garlic juice and some garlic got on it which he directly ate. A fire shrimp who is very aggresive when its time to eat (he swam to the top of the tank and grabbed all the food once). 2 mexican turbo snails. and A red footed hermit. Just yesterday I got quite a bit of new fish. I received a small yellow tang (who i plan to keep once I get and cycle a 125 gallon tank) and quite large (4 inches long maybe) diamond watchman goby who currently has a black dot on his chin. Both quickly took to the tank, goby made his area and the tang swims all around. With them we also got an emerald crab and nassarus snail. We also put in a full bottle of 2000ct coepods to hopefully grow in my system. Thats it. For pictures please refer to my aquarium "start of reef"
Questions, comments, concerns?
I have a question. What do I feed the yellow tang? The lady gave us the plant he ate off of but it was only a piece. I only have tropical fish flakes for my freshwater and mysis shrimpy for the saltwater.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

First and foremost, I would get some more live rock going in there. It will help your overall system with filtration. The tang I'm sure you are aware needs to be in at least a 100 galloon system. It may be ok temporarily in there. You need to find some dried seaweed sheets and get a clip to feed it. Petco/petsmart sells the clips and they suction to the glass for easy feeding. JUst cut off a piece and clip it in your tank.

Again, the biggest thing I see is more live rock. Things look like you're off to a good start.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay for now he likes the zooplankton and frozen mysis shrimp. so bon appetit! And more live rock..my problem is placing...where would I put it? I am not sure..should I just restructure my entire rock system? And as to the tang I am definitely sure. My dad plans to buy a 125 gallon very soon, but if the tang gets too big we will sell him back to the store. As to the 125 gallon tank I have some questions. It will be a live fish only tank with no coral (or maybe a few but 3 at most since we want more variety of fish). We want to know everything to get for it. Since it will be custom made we have our choice at anything. So any brands and their pricing and quality would be MOST appreciated. A full scale tank setup (the stuff not what goes inside like the fish or rock) would be nice. A good sump and stuff would be liked as well to know


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am just going to add my freshwater tank.
SW:
So my black clown did a nemo and jumped in the filter and messed up his gills (dying shortly after). I liked him so much. Everytime I put my hand in he would go near it and swim around. I also housed a yellow tang who died mysteriously while i was away. Leaving 6 snails, 3 nassarus snails, 5 hermits, 1 emerald crab, 1 fire shrimp, and now my only fish a diamond watchman goby. Take away that everything is ok. Water parameters are fine. 1.025 on the refractometer so changing water soon. It gets quite a lot of algae every week so thats a problem we have been working to fix (suggestions?) We are planning to glue down the frags since the emerald crab is a menace and keeps climbing over them. We have a power blower to keep a current (and try to control algae growth. Questions, comments, concerns?
FW:
Doing good as well. Never any algae. The tiger barb doesn't bother the other fish at all! I plan on buying a cave for them to hide in. There is 1 longfin zebra danio, 1 tiger barb, and two marigold platies. All at peace in their homes. I want more "grass" for the tank and and i need new lights. These fish are the only ones i am keeping in there. No more additions even if they die. Just more plants and decor, though i do feel bad for that lone danio...QCC?
Thanks for your time!
Also how do i keep the "grass" rooted?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Been a while since anything has changed.
SW: So about a week ago the goby was seen being eaten by the hermits, I tried saving him, but was too late and he died. So we went to a new fish store. It was amazing. We are buying a 150 gallon tank and making it a FOWLR tank. I'm so excited so for the mean time I bought a percula clown, another diamond goby, a bicolor angel, and sailfin tang. Now before you start lecturing me about the size problem they are short visitors and will me moved to the 150 soon.
FW: Nothing new


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow. So much has changed since I last updated my saltwater, if you want to check it out go to my aquarium "start of reef". Seriously EVERYTHING except the fire shrimp and nassarus snails are new. Questions comments and or concerns? I'm still here


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread... Is in dire need of some pics.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well here are the main players for the most part then








































(keep in mind i just fed them seconds ago)


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Any pics of the percula clown, diamond goby, bicolor angel, and sailfin tang?Maybe some corals perhaps? Is this the 150?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Any pics of the percula clown, diamond goby, bicolor angel, and sailfin tang?


All those fish died. I noticed the sailfin getting ich so I did what i did before to save my black clown (before he commited suicide) by putting some garlic juice in the cup i dissolved their mysis shrimp in but I put waaay too much and the water smelt like pure garlic, killing all fish, almost the fire shrimp and i saved all the cleanup crew and coral. The 150 got delayed because we do not have room for it. My brother is moving in so the furniture we were going to move is in his room. So for now I have to deal with the 28 gallon. Those fish are my current ones. Here are the corals though 
Goniopora








(ID needed) Red Sea Fan?








Zoanthid and (ID Check) Green Hairy Mushroom?








(ID Check) Blastomussa








(ID Check) Toadstool Leather Mushroom








(ID Check) Xenia


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice coral pics. Is the ID check for us? If so then I would say for the most part you are right on with these corals IDs.And those Blastos will look really good once they fill in.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks ^.^ And Yes They Are. Also Those Blasto Grew A Lot Since It Was A Little Frag! I'm Excited To SeeThem Fully Mature!!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

*New fish*

After getting "Momma the terrible" I decided to try to get some more fish. Even though warned not to, I could not resist the ich (itch haha) for fish. So I bought a yellow tang baby and Blue Eye Royal Dottyback. Momma has been beating up on my Green Reef Chromis for a while now, and it's about time i called in reinforcements. The Dottyback went in easily. Hid for a bit, but is not establishing his territory on the lower front/ right side of the tank. Baring his jaws as i approach him with my camera. The tang (much like my past one) has a temper. Momma tried to attack him and he fought back. Now he continuously chasing momma and her boo away, but leaving the chromis and dottyback alone. He knows her temper.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool looking corals!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot ! Sadly the gorgonian died...it got horribly crushed by snails...


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Soo about a 2-3 weeks ago I added a yellow tang and bicolor dottyback. Perfect to combat mean old momma. Here are pictures. The chromis is getting harrassed a lot lately by momma so I am going to sell him back to the store. Here they are!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

JustAnotherUpdate!
SW. Well life is booming; Tubeworms, snails, starfish, orange tip anemone, etc. good becauseThe Tank Is Doing good. bad Because The TubeWorms are super Populated And nasty to look at. i Returned The chromis. He was getting abused so i Didn't Want Him To Suffer. No New Buys, but The Male Clownfish JumpedIn The Filter. He Gets PickedOn By The dottybackAnd momma. Other Than That They Have a DietOf brine And mysis Shrimp, Seaweed, And pellets.
FW: i got a boom Of Malaysian Trumpet Snails. NotToo bad Though. EverybodyIsFine. But Algae (green) Is Growing. Th plants also have a dark green fuzz growing on them and some of the plant's leaves are dying. The Reason Why The Algae Is Because a Leaf Got In The FilterAndIts just a crappy filter That Came WithThe Tank (grreat Choice 10g). So TryingTo ControlThat....


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Only a week later I know, but I want more coral. All the inhabitants are perfect, i just need more snails and hermits when i go next time. But i want to add a hard coral, can I in the dead center. Here are pics today of the tank. If anyone can give me specific names (scientific or regular like red sea fan (gorgonian)) instead of the general names I would love that!
























Alveopora
http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt107/FrightyDog/Fish/IMG_20140126_123838_233.jpg[/IMG}
Blastomussa
[IMG]http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt107/FrightyDog/Fish/IMG_20140126_123800_160.jpg
Galaxy(?) and zoanthids








Gorgonian (it is still alive, because its not white, right?)








Xenia








Toadstool Mushroom
















Questions, comments, concerns, accurate id's ?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

A while since I updated this so here it goes.
SW:
Ughhh I am a bad person...I added the Coral Beauty to the current stock. However I am one step closer to upgrading. This fall in September...Algae is a big problem, but it does not seem to effect the fish which is great. I also added what appears to be a Sebae anemone. I am aware of aggression and size, it too will be moved in the upgrade. Other than that the inhabitants are great and I am booming with hitchhikers including bunches of snails and stars (sadly), yellow sponges (aka spongebob), bristle worms, fireworms, tubeworms, these anemone looking creatures, and my least favorite a crab. Small, has been there since last fall so I allow him to stay until I can catch him. My 2.5 with the Xanthid crab was at 1.037 sallinity. Yikes. I brought it down to 1.030 luckily. He/She is great as well. I also plan to get seachem purigen and and matrix for my nanocube, any reviews on them>? 
FW:
I have a 5 gallon split betta tank with filter (no heater) with Alpha and Gamma. The water is great with the nitrate at 20 ppm, which isn't horrible. I have a 1 gallon betta bowl with my female, Delta. She is literally fat (her stomach bulges) because I feed her a lot. But non of it goes to waste so whatever. UGH the worst thing. My ten gallon has had 4 casualties in the past week. My danio jumped in the filter killing it. So I added a swordtail to replace it. 4 or 5 days later it died and a few hours later so did my nephew's betta, Gordo. I went to the pet expo today (won a new betta for the 10 gallon, Epsilon) and come home to find a panda corydora hardly alive (floating but moving if i poked him.) So i was like, "something is wrong". Come to find out my nitrate is 160 ppm. IMMEDIATE water change. The betta is *currently flaring and chasing my tiger barb, a good sign. Ugh. Any advice other than daily water changes for a week? Thanks.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

i Cant seem to find An edit button, So anyway; what Should i do About My Lone panda cory? i Know a,Place that has Some adults. Should i Do That? Will he get picked on? how,Many Should i get


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

bump?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would just not add any fishes until the issues at hand have been resolved.After the algaes are gone in your salt tank,most likely being caused by nitrates\phosphate\organics building up,you can start adding more fish. Same goes for the fresh water get the parameters in check and then snag a couple of cory cats.

in my experience I have kept much smaller corys together with no issues,the pandas are rather peaceful.

Sorry you probably know all of this but its all I got in the advice department.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

haha no problem, but i asked about that because i heard different cories wont school together.


----------

